# eggs everywhere!



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't know how this happened... actually, i do know how, but i wasn't expecting it at all. I've got millions of tiny orange spheres in my tank! And I don't know jack about what to do. Comments and suggestion are greatly encouraged. Until then, I've got lots of reading to do.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lucky dude i cant wait to my rbp get that big i think the best thing to do is syphon them into another tank with a sponge filter


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

go get a filter and put it into the parent tank right away to get enough bacteria in it as possible.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> go get a filter and put it into the parent tank right away to get enough bacteria in it as possible.
> [snapback]1189040[/snapback]​


I have a 10g feeder tank that can be cleared of its residents immediately. I'm just waiting for the temp. to stablize at 80 degrees F.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rbp guy said:


> thetyeman said:
> 
> 
> > go get a filter and put it into the parent tank right away to get enough bacteria in it as possible.
> ...


Make sure to use water from the parent tank. Fry are very sensitive to water parameters from what I've read.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Update:

They've all hatched now and I've got millions of little orange fry. They clump together in large numbers and some of them are turning black? I dropped some leftover shrimp from my rb tank and that's where a number of them are clumped together.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Id recomend getting a 2 liter brine shrimp hatcher, and some brine eggs.The fry will start to need fed between day 5 and 7.....


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Update #2:

Well, they're not orange anymore. They are gray and kind of semi-transparent. They are more active now. Instead of just lying on the floor, many of them are swimming around or just suspending themselves under the heater and thermo. I've started feeding them brine shrimp but I'm not sure if they are eating. I don't see any of them chasing after them. But, the shrimp usually disappear after an hour or so.
I've also come to realize that I have around 100 (due to an unfortunate water change exercise, I lost half of them) or so of these little guys. What's the mortality rate of these fry? Not that I want to them to die but I doubt my LFS would accept 100 baby rbs.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you'll probably loose them all, your first couple batches.

There is alot of trial and error envolved. what works for me, might not work for you etc...

Luckily rb's breed like rabbits, so you'll have many opportunities to get things right.

Do some looking around here in the breeding forum, theres tones of info, and a # of different meathods being used.

Good luck, and keep us posted


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you shoudlnt lose them allimo. my first batch i had about 35 to sell. not alot but i still have the biggest one. hes a nice fish.
wes


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

good luck man


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Update #3:

Thanks for the replies guys.

A good number of my fry have died for reasons I do not know. The ones that are survived have bright orange/pink bellies. They are all probably about one centimeter in length and I think they are dying. They aren't as active as they were before. Now most of them (the ones that haven't died) just kind of sit at the bottom and a few float around the heater and thermo. They are still able to react though. If I approach the container and wave my hands about or tap on the edges they'll move away from the disturbance.

They've been fed regularly so I don't think it's starvation (I would think they would eat each other anyway). Maybe too low oxygen content or bad water? It's been a while since the last water change (the time when I lost half of them) and even if I do a water change, I'm not quite sure how to approach it. Hmm... from about 100 I would say I'm at about 30... maybe. Some of them like to hide under the filter media so I'm not quite sure of an accurate account.

This is such a downer. I was hoping at least a few of them survive so that I can experience the joy of raising baby reds into adults again... then keep my fingers crossed when they're big enough to join the adults in the main tank.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

My first batch was the best batch I had alot lived in the first batch. Its all the other I have trouble with.


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

+Congrats


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

soo jealous dying to get myeslef a pygo tank up again.... any chance for pics at different stages?


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

My reds have bred 2 more times since I first started this post.  I really don't have a digital camera or phone cam (not really into taking pictures). It takes about a month before they actually start looking like fish. Otherwise, they look like very tiny tadpoles. I only have one survivor from my first batch. He's about 1/2 inches and looks like a young red without the red fin and spots.

I'm thinking about going to a bare tank to stop my reds from breeding. I'm tired of seeing them fight each other. My female breeder has bite marks all over her sides and for a few days had lots of scales missing. My male breeder was even worse. He had bites marks as well as lost scales but he also had most of his fins nipped close to his body. The female is approx. 7 1/2" and the male is about 6". These two are the same pair that have bred all three times.


----------

